# 7805 con salida de 3 A



## jksnatchers (Abr 26, 2011)

Hola a todos
Bueno pues quiero hacer una fuente regulada a 5 v con una salida de 3 A, tome como referencia este circuito, el transformador que uso  es de 48v a 3A pero planeo cambiarlo por uno de 9 a 3A

http://www.eleccircuit.com/5v-3a-regulate-power-supply-by-tip2955/







Pero al probarlo, el regulador se calentó demasiado y mi transformador igual, si me dio los 5 v pero la corriente no me daba

estaba leyendo que existen unos reguladores MC78T05 que tiene de salida 3A, entonces me ahorraria todo el arreglo del TIP, solo con que mi transformador sea de 3A ?? O no es necesario que sea de 3A, el MC78T05  la amplifica?

Gracias Por su atencion


----------



## marcelorenz (Abr 26, 2011)

si alimentaste ese circuito con un trafo de 48v es posible que lo hayas quemado. 
la maxima tension aplicable a ese regulador es de 35V, pero lo importante es cuanto lo haces disipar.
el circuito que mostras con el 7805 y el 2n3055, alimentandolo con un transformador de 7V 3Amp te va a andar bien.

otro regulador que te puede servir es el LM338K, es variable, pero lo ajustas a 5v con 2 resistencias, aparte es de 5 amp y en formato TO-3 ( huevo frito ).


----------



## elaficionado (Abr 26, 2011)

Hola.

Imagino que estás usando un disipador, porque sino, eso va calentar demasiado.
Como te han dicho, el voltaje de entrada debe ser 35V como máximo.
Tambien debes tener en cuenta, que para obtener los 5A, el voltaje de entrada menos el voltaje de salida debe ser menor o igual 10V.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Scooter (Abr 27, 2011)

Puedes buscar un 78H05 que da 5A aunque es bastante mas caro que el típico 7805+2N3055


----------



## rodri_go100 (Abr 27, 2011)

Recuerda siempre que la corriente que te dicen que es capaz de dar es en condiciones ideales de funcionamiento, osea, la capsula a 25º y la tensión de entrada de Vo+Vdropout

Si no tienes que calcular la potencia disipada y con ella el disipador que necesitas, si no tendras una fuente que te dara la tensión correcta y la corriente correcta pero a "trozos" ya que cuando se calienta el Lm7805 se desconecta, se enfria y se conecta, se calienta y se desconecta, asi siempre.

P=(Vi-Vo) x I
P=((Tj)max-Ta)/(Rjc+Rcs+Rsa)
Donde: 
(Tj)max, es la maxima temperatura de la unión (normalmente 125ºC)
Ta, es la temperatura ambiente (normalmente entre 25ºC y 30ºC)
Rjc, es la resistencia termica unión capsula (suele estar entre 1ºC/W y 5ºC/W)
Rcs, es la resistencia termica capsula disipador (Suele ser unos 2ºC/W)
Rsa, es la resistencia termica del disipador (es la que necesitas cuando compras un disipador)


----------



## gabomonfa (Ene 6, 2013)

Hola disculpa una pregunta tienes los cálculos que realizaste para la fuente? Me podrías ayudar con eso


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 6, 2013)

gabomonfa dijo:


> Hola disculpa una pregunta tienes los cálculos que realizaste para la fuente? Me podrías ayudar con eso



En el datasheet te aparece todo lo necesario para el cálculo

*LM7805*


----------



## elaficionado (Ene 6, 2013)

Hola.

Mira aquí:_ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/639197/ _ 
http://www.datasheetcatalog.org/datasheet/nationalsemiconductor/LM78XX.pdf



Ver el archivo adjunto 70591lsemiconductor/LM78XX.pdf 



Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Xwicho (Dic 21, 2015)

alguien me podría explicar como es el funcionamiento del arreglo del tip2955 el circuito lo e echo pero no entiendo en si como logra los 3a y el voltaje regulado a 5


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 21, 2015)

Xwicho dijo:


> alguien me podría explicar como es el funcionamiento del arreglo del tip2955 el circuito lo e echo pero no entiendo en si como logra los 3a y el voltaje regulado a 5



¿ Comprendes como funciona un transistor PnP ?


----------



## elaficionado (Dic 21, 2015)

Hola.

Mira aquí: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/duda-lm317-transistor-pnp-15557/#post301243

después aquí:_ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/639440/ _ 
Chao.
elaficonado.


----------



## pandacba (Dic 22, 2015)

El problema es muy sencillo son dos fuentes juntas una de corriente y la otra de tensión, la de corriente entrega el amperaje solicitado mientras el regulador estabiliza la tensión, la resistencia de entrada al Ci donde se produce la caida de tensión que habilita al transistor se calcula para a partir de que corriente del regulador se encienda el transistor


----------



## Scooter (Dic 24, 2015)

Ahora que me acuerdo estaban los 78Hxx de 5A. Sólo he visto dos en toda mi vida. Eran los también raros 78G ajustables. 
78HG = raro²


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Dic 24, 2015)

El LM 323 es el 7805 de 3 Amp


----------



## Scooter (Dic 24, 2015)

Que yo recuerde de 2A. 

¡Concurso navideño de memoria de datasheets!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Dic 24, 2015)

Esta floja esa memoria....
http://www.ti.com/lit/ds/symlink/lm323-n.pdf


----------



## Scooter (Dic 25, 2015)

Tomaré rabos de pasa ja ja ja ja ja


----------



## Kirill0v (Ene 28, 2021)

Com





Scooter dijo:


> Puedes buscar un 78H05 que da 5A aunque es bastante mas caro que el típico 7805+2N3055


¿Como lo puedo diseñar?  Tengo ambos encapsulados...


----------



## Scooter (Ene 28, 2021)

¿Que encapsulados?
Yo no nombré encapsulados.


----------



## elaficionado (Feb 3, 2021)

Hola.

Mira esto:








Chao.
elaficionado.


----------

